# Vacanze balneari 2018



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cerco consiglio perché quest'anno non so dove andare, sottolineo subito che purtroppo mi posso muovere solo in Agosto e conto di fare 10 giorni di mare.

Avete consigli?

Ad oggi la mia indecisione è tra la Grecia (Atene qualche giorno+un'isola) o un breve tour della costa ovest della Sardegna, però se avete altri suggerimenti particolari sono graditi. 

Tenete presente che a me della vita mondana frega zero assoluto (quindi evito come la peste baleari alla ibiza o la puglia), cerco solo relax e mare fantastico, possibilmente su qualche isola.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cerco consiglio perché quest'anno non so dove andare, sottolineo subito che purtroppo mi posso muovere solo in Agosto e conto di fare 10 giorni di mare.
> 
> Avete consigli?
> 
> ...



Calabria, Diamante.


----------



## DrHouse (8 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calabria, Diamante.



se va a Diamante, se mi scrive vado a salutarlo...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> se va a Diamante, se mi scrive vado a salutarlo...



ahahha facciamo una rimpatriata a tre allora, cosi discutiamo amabilmente di milan!!
Non sono di diamante ma sono calabrese anche io!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrHouse (8 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cerco consiglio perché quest'anno non so dove andare, sottolineo subito che purtroppo mi posso muovere solo in Agosto e conto di fare 10 giorni di mare.
> 
> Avete consigli?
> 
> ...



in Sardegna qualche anno fa sono stato ad Alghero...
bella spiaggia, posto tranquillo...
ci ritornerò prima o poi...

anche io ho idea di voler andare (pochi giorni) in Grecia quest'estate...


----------



## DrHouse (8 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ahahha facciamo una rimpatriata a tre allora, cosi discutiamo amabilmente di milan!!
> Non sono di diamante ma sono calabrese anche io!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



neanche io sono di Diamante, ho però un appartamento a Guardia Piemontese...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> neanche io sono di Diamante, ho però un appartamento a Guardia Piemontese...



Io vivo sull'altro mare(vicino soverato) ma come non si fa a sponsorizzare Diamante???


----------



## DrHouse (8 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io vivo sull'altro mare(vicino soverato) ma come non si fa a sponsorizzare Diamante???



bello anche Soverato, ho un po' di amici da quelle zone (Squillace, Catanzaro Lido, Stalettì, Satriano)...
certo, Diamante è splendida...


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Se posso consigliarti, Sharm. Ci sono tante strutture bellissime che costano pochissimo, mare stupendo! E si spende pochissimo (14 giorni sui 700euro a testa)


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> bello anche Soverato, ho un po' di amici da quelle zone (Squillace, Catanzaro Lido, Stalettì, Satriano)...
> certo, Diamante è splendida...



E magari abbiamo amici in comune 
Piccolo il mondo!!!!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cerco consiglio perché quest'anno non so dove andare, sottolineo subito che purtroppo mi posso muovere solo in Agosto e conto di fare 10 giorni di mare.
> 
> Avete consigli?
> 
> ...



In Sardegna ti consiglio fortemente l'arcipelago della Maddalena. Vita mondana praticamente nulla (ma come te è quello che cerco insieme alla mia ragazza), ma mare fantastico e delle calette paradisiache. Una roba che difficilmente vedrò altrove.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calabria, Diamante.





DrHouse ha scritto:


> se va a Diamante, se mi scrive vado a salutarlo...



Beati voi che siete di quelle zone..

Comunque sarà difficile la Calabria perché mia moglie non schioda dalle isole..ormai sono anni che le giro (è anche per questo che sono a corto di idee)


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calabria, Diamante.





tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Se posso consigliarti, Sharm. Ci sono tante strutture bellissime che costano pochissimo, mare stupendo! E si spende pochissimo (14 giorni sui 700euro a testa)



Egitto sono stato in passato a Hurgada e Marsa Alam, Sharm forse è troppo turistica per me..adesso poi mi fido poco per via del terrorismo..andassi solo ti direi certo, anche perché mi mancano i templi di luxor da vedere..ma non mi fido di portare mia moglie lì adesso..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calabria, Diamante.





DrHouse ha scritto:


> in Sardegna qualche anno fa sono stato ad Alghero...
> bella spiaggia, posto tranquillo...
> ci ritornerò prima o poi...
> 
> anche io ho idea di voler andare (pochi giorni) in Grecia quest'estate...



Sono passato da Alghero 2 anni fa, tornando da una settimana a Stintino..mi è piaciuto molto il clima catalano, e anche il mare era molto bello, nell'idea di costa ovest sardegna ci tornerei sicuro..
La mia paura è che la zona ovest da alghero in giù offra "poco" (in relazione al resto della sardegna ovvio) e non vorrei sprecare un'altra vacanza (già l'anno scorso sono stato alle Hawaii e sono state una mezza delusione  )


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Per caso qualcuno è stato a Fuerteventura? Impressioni? è davvero così ventosa?


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> In Sardegna ti consiglio fortemente l'arcipelago della Maddalena. Vita mondana praticamente nulla (ma come te è quello che cerco insieme alla mia ragazza), ma mare fantastico e delle calette paradisiache. Una roba che difficilmente vedrò altrove.



Le foto che si trovano di quella zona sono impressionanti..sembrano i caraibi..


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Egitto sono stato in passato a Hurgada e Marsa Alam, Sharm forse è troppo turistica per me..adesso poi mi fido poco per via del terrorismo..andassi solo ti direi certo, anche perché mi mancano i templi di luxor da vedere..ma non mi fido di portare mia moglie lì adesso..



Comprensibile, ma ci sono stato l anno scorso e posso assicurarti che è più sicuro li che qui  comunque bel post, mi sta dando parecchi spunti per vacanze


----------



## DrHouse (8 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono passato da Alghero 2 anni fa, tornando da una settimana a Stintino..mi è piaciuto molto il clima catalano, e anche il mare era molto bello, nell'idea di costa ovest sardegna ci tornerei sicuro..
> La mia paura è che la zona ovest da alghero in giù offra "poco" (in relazione al resto della sardegna ovvio) e non vorrei sprecare un'altra vacanza (già l'anno scorso sono stato alle Hawaii e sono state una mezza delusione  )



se tua moglie non si schioda dalle isole, avrei potuto consigliarti l'Irlanda (anche le isole Aran, che dicono siano stupende)...
ma non so il clima, seppure ad agosto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Comprensibile, ma ci sono stato l anno scorso e posso assicurarti che è più sicuro li che qui  comunque bel post, mi sta dando parecchi spunti per vacanze



Mi fa piacere!

Il problema mio con l'Egitto (che amo) è che se vado non posso restare chiuso nei villaggi, almeno 2 escursioni mi piace farle..e adesso non mi fido proprio..non succede nulla..ma se succede e sono con mia moglie..non me lo perdonerei ecco


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le foto che si trovano di quella zona sono impressionanti..sembrano i caraibi..



Cala Coticcio su Caprera e l'Isola di Spargi restano ancora tra le più belle che abbia mai visto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> se tua moglie non si schioda dalle isole, avrei potuto consigliarti l'Irlanda (anche le isole Aran, che dicono siano stupende)...
> ma non so il clima, seppure ad agosto...



Aspetta aspetta, isole si, ma con mare per farci il bagno...siamo animali acquatici in estate..
Tieni presente che per noi il paradiso si chiama Lampedusa, dove tornerei ogni anno se non fosse che abbiamo deciso di vedere un po' "il mondo" finché siamo giovani

Praticamente la mia ricerca su google funziona nel cercare le spiagge delle isole col mare più bello ecco..solo che ormai le foto sono tutte phtoshoppate e non mi fido..preferisco i pareri di chi è stato o conosce il posto

Per esempio, Favignana qualcuno la conosce? Pare un sogno (anche se un po' troppo costosa forse)


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> *Cala Coticcio su Caprera* e l'Isola di Spargi restano ancora tra le più belle che abbia mai visto.



è davvero così???







Porca puzzola....


----------



## wildfrank (8 Febbraio 2018)

In Grecia, per i tuoi gusti credo che ti piacerebbe l'isola di Lefkada, primitiva quanto basta, del gruppo delle leucadi. Fatti un tour fotografico e valuta. Se andrai, raccomando Porto Katsiki, una favola soprattutto al tramonto.
P.s: aeroporto in zona.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2018)

Ragazzi girate il mondo, viaggiate non limitatevi ai posti classici


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è davvero così???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



questa è la prima parte, in realtà inoltrandoti in quei boschi per 100 metri c'è quella che viene chiamata Cala Haiti che è ancora più bella. Comunque tieni presente che per arrivarci c'è da fare 1 ora di montagna, tra sentieri e rocce a piedi. Non c'è altro modo (anzi c'è via mare con barca ma ti costa un patrimonio imho e si rovina un po la magia)


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> questa è la prima parte, in realtà inoltrandoti in quei boschi per 100 metri c'è quella che viene chiamata Cala Haiti che è ancora più bella. Comunque tieni presente che per arrivarci c'è da fare 1 ora di montagna, tra sentieri e rocce a piedi. Non c'è altro modo (anzi c'è via mare con barca ma ti costa un patrimonio imho e si rovina un po la magia)



Assomiglia molto a Cala Pulcino a Lempedusa, come mare e come mezzaluna di spiaggia, anche se ovviamente la sardegna è meno arida..anche lì mi sono fatto 40 minuti di camminata sotto al sole per arrivare..ma che soddisfazione quando ti trovi davanti il mare..è vero, arrivare con la barca non è la stessa cosa


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta, isole si, ma con mare per farci il bagno...siamo animali acquatici in estate..
> Tieni presente che per noi il paradiso si chiama Lampedusa, dove tornerei ogni anno se non fosse che abbiamo deciso di vedere un po' "il mondo" finché siamo giovani
> 
> Praticamente la mia ricerca su google funziona nel cercare le spiagge delle isole col mare più bello ecco..solo che ormai le foto sono tutte phtoshoppate e non mi fido..preferisco i pareri di chi è stato o conosce il posto
> ...



Io quest'anno me ne andrò nei 'luoghi' di montalbano, B&B del commissario compreso.
Mare splendido, cibo squisito, sole e tanto relax.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io quest'anno me ne andrò nei 'luoghi' di montalbano, B&B del commissario compreso.
> Mare splendido, *cibo squisito*, sole e tanto relax.



In Sicilia ho mangiato il cibo più buono in vita mia..che terra...andrebbe valorizzata ben di più


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In Sicilia ho mangiato il cibo più buono in vita mia..che terra...andrebbe valorizzata ben di più



La sicilia è SPETTACOLARE!!!!!
Hai detto bene, andrebbe valorizzata.
Avesse la Germania una terra come la sicilia..........


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La sicilia è SPETTACOLARE!!!!!
> Hai detto bene, andrebbe valorizzata.
> Avesse la Germania una terra come la sicilia..........



Personalmente, anche mettendo da parte il mio amore sconfinato per Lampedusa, ritengo che la Sicilia dovrebbe essere la meta numero uno al mondo per il turismo, e l'Italia e i SICILIANI dovrebbero fare di tutto per valorizzarla (pur nel rispetto dell'ambiente e del territorio)

Posizionata nel cuore del mediterraneo
La cucina migliore del mondo
Mare incantevole
Clima meraviglioso
Storia e bellezze architettoniche
La gentilezza dei siciliani

Chi può offrire tutto questo?
Certo il mare della Sardegna e dei Caraibi è il top (se escludiamo però appunto Lampedusa, che ha un mare impareggiabile) ma la Sicilia ha moltissime altri pregi..pensiamo anche alla bellezza dell'Etna..

Insomma, dovrebbe essere la nostra California


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Personalmente, anche mettendo da parte il mio amore sconfinato per Lampedusa, ritengo che la Sicilia dovrebbe essere la meta numero uno al mondo per il turismo, e l'Italia e i SICILIANI dovrebbero fare di tutto per valorizzarla (pur nel rispetto dell'ambiente e del territorio)
> 
> Posizionata nel cuore del mediterraneo
> La cucina migliore del mondo
> ...



Ti sei scordato la donna sicula
Bellissima pure quella!!!! 
Tu però fila dritto altrimenti tua moglie te lo taglia !!!!


----------



## ScArsenal83 (8 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E magari abbiamo amici in comune
> Piccolo il mondo!!!!!!



Vuoi vedere che alla fine su questo forum siamo tutti terroni!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti sei scordato la donna sicula
> Bellissima pure quella!!!!
> Tu però fila dritto altrimenti tua moglie te lo taglia !!!!



Eh eh...in effetti ormai mi astengo dal guardare..

Però si al sud ci sono certe donne....anche se devo dire che in Sardegna ho visto cose che si faticano a credere, mi sa che il top è lì (non a casa da li vengono tutte le "veline" top...)...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che alla fine su questo forum siamo tutti terroni!!!



Io sono Veneto in realtà..abbiamo molte bellezze anche qui..ma sul mare sorvolerei..penso che se uno del sud vede il nostro litorale verde melma potrebbe avere un mancamento..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (8 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cerco consiglio perché quest'anno non so dove andare, sottolineo subito che purtroppo mi posso muovere solo in Agosto e conto di fare 10 giorni di mare.
> 
> Avete consigli?
> 
> ...



Io conosco molto bene la Francia in generale e ogni volta che ci torno rimango incantato dalle isole Porquerolles e dalla zona di Ramatuelle, con la sua spiaggia dell’Escalet piena di calette paradisiache. Dai un’occhiata!


----------



## Ermenegildo (8 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cerco consiglio perché quest'anno non so dove andare, sottolineo subito che purtroppo mi posso muovere solo in Agosto e conto di fare 10 giorni di mare.
> 
> Avete consigli?
> 
> ...



Ciao, da tossico di Grecia ti posso consigliare Elafonissos, piccola isola in fondo al Peloponneso. Da Atene prendi la macchina e in cinque ore su strada tranquilla sei li. Il mare e’ un paradiso. Alternativa con gran mare: koufonissi. È nelle piccole cicladi. Ci arrivi da Atene, ma molto meglio se arrivi in aereo low cost a mykonos o santorini.

Dai un’occhiata alle foto in Internet. Il mare fa paura.


----------



## 97lorenzo (9 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> In Sardegna ti consiglio fortemente l'arcipelago della Maddalena. Vita mondana praticamente nulla (ma come te è quello che cerco insieme alla mia ragazza), ma mare fantastico e delle calette paradisiache. Una roba che difficilmente vedrò altrove.



Se posso, consiglio Villasimus a 50 km da Cagliari


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Febbraio 2018)

97lorenzo ha scritto:


> Se posso, consiglio Villasimus a 50 km da Cagliari



Sponsor day.
Ronaldinho? Pole pole pole


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Io conosco molto bene la Francia in generale e ogni volta che ci torno rimango incantato dalle isole Porquerolles e dalla zona di Ramatuelle, con la sua spiaggia dell’Escalet piena di calette paradisiache. Dai un’occhiata!



La Francia la conosco davvero poco, ma un'occhiata ce la do..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Ermenegildo ha scritto:


> Ciao, da tossico di Grecia ti posso consigliare Elafonissos, piccola isola in fondo al Peloponneso. Da Atene prendi la macchina e in cinque ore su strada tranquilla sei li. Il mare e’ un paradiso. Alternativa con gran mare: koufonissi. È nelle piccole cicladi. Ci arrivi da Atene, ma molto meglio se arrivi in aereo low cost a mykonos o santorini.
> 
> Dai un’occhiata alle foto in Internet. Il mare fa paura.



Veramente due opzioni interessantissime!! Grazie!


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2018)

97lorenzo ha scritto:


> Se posso, consiglio Villasimus a 50 km da Cagliari



Ecco la zona di cagliari risalendo poi verso arbatax era l'alternativa sarda al tour della costa ovest..

Diciamo che lì l'incertezza è tra una sardegna più "selvaggia" ma meno coreografica (la zona ovest) e una più WOW (la parte sud est ha un mare che si può dire caraibico)


----------



## bmb (9 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ecco la zona di cagliari risalendo poi verso arbatax era l'alternativa sarda al tour della costa ovest..
> 
> Diciamo che lì l'incertezza è tra una sardegna più "selvaggia" ma meno coreografica (la zona ovest) e una più WOW (la parte sud est ha un mare che si può dire caraibico)



Anche la parte nord-est schifo schifo non fa eh 

La zona di Olbia per dire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Anche la parte nord-est schifo schifo non fa eh
> 
> La zona di Olbia per dire.



Si lì ci sono stato, San Teodoro mi è piaciuta moltissimo anche se c'era molta gente, ma vorrei vedere una zona diversa


----------



## Gekyn (9 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Francia la conosco davvero poco, ma un'occhiata ce la do..



Prova anche la Corsica, la parte Occidentale quella più selvaggia è bellissima, a 20anni l ho girata tutta in motorino con la mia ragazza dell'epoca, viaggio stupendo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Prova anche la Corsica, la parte Occidentale quella più selvaggia è bellissima, a 20anni l ho girata tutta in motorino con la mia ragazza dell'epoca, viaggio stupendo.



Posso chiederti cosa offre in più/di diverso la Corsica rispetto alla Sardegna?


----------



## Gekyn (9 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti cosa offre in più/di diverso la Corsica rispetto alla Sardegna?



La Sardegna ci sono stato da piccolo, bellissimi ricordi, fondamentalmente a parte il cibo (molto meglio la Sardegna per ovvie ragioni) sono abbastanza simili, forse leggermente più selvaggia la Corsica.
Se non sei mai stato ne in Sardegna ne in Corsica, allora inizia da quella italiana ed il prox anno per cambiare provi l'altra!!


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cerco consiglio perché quest'anno non so dove andare, sottolineo subito che purtroppo mi posso muovere solo in Agosto e conto di fare 10 giorni di mare.
> 
> Avete consigli?
> 
> ...



Ma perchè non vai in Oriente o Sud America? Ci sono bellezze uniche, altro che Mediterraneo.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Febbraio 2018)

Costa Smeralda


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Febbraio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non vai in Oriente o Sud America? Ci sono bellezze uniche, altro che Mediterraneo.



Be tieni presente che in agosto metà mondo non è visitabile per uragani o monsoni (caraibi, maldive, zona indonesiana)..poi se parliamo di mare bello, esclusi alcuni caraibi e la polinesia, il mediterraneo non ha eguali nel resto del mondo come bellezza


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be tieni presente che in agosto metà mondo non è visitabile per uragani o monsoni (caraibi, maldive, zona indonesiana)..poi se parliamo di mare bello, esclusi alcuni caraibi e la polinesia, il mediterraneo non ha eguali nel resto del mondo come bellezza



In realtà senza allontanarsi troppo hai a 2 passi il Mar Rosso che è un altro pianeta rispetto al Mediterraneo (se fai immersioni o anche solo snorkeling te ne accorgerai).
Non avevo pensato alla situazione ambientale nel Sud-est asiatico, hai ragione, normalmente io faccio le vacanze a gennaio perchè ad agosto devo lavorare 
Comunque se preferisci restare più vicino casa credo che la Sardegna, le isole greche ed il Peloponneso siano il top.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In realtà senza allontanarsi troppo hai a 2 passi il Mar Rosso che è un altro pianeta rispetto al Mediterraneo (se fai immersioni o anche solo snorkeling te ne accorgerai).
> Non avevo pensato alla situazione ambientale nel Sud-est asiatico, hai ragione, normalmente io faccio le vacanze a gennaio perchè ad agosto devo lavorare
> Comunque se preferisci restare più vicino casa credo che la Sardegna, le isole greche ed il Peloponneso siano il top.



Il Mar rosso è molto bello, intanto perché è bello caldo come piace a me e poi è vero per lo snorkeling è un'altra cosa (pesci stupendi e barriera corallina) anche se io non faccio immersioni.
Però come limpidezza del mare posso assicurare che la Sardegna e Lampedusa sono superiori (non so in Grecia perché non sono mai stato)..

Comunque il Mar Rosso per adesso lo scarto per i problemi di terrorismo, finché lì non torna la normalità non ci vado (anche perché a me in Egitto piace sempre fare escursioni non stare solo nel villaggio)


----------



## vannu994 (12 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be tieni presente che in agosto metà mondo non è visitabile per uragani o monsoni (caraibi, maldive, zona indonesiana)..poi se parliamo di mare bello, esclusi alcuni caraibi e la polinesia, il mediterraneo non ha eguali nel resto del mondo come bellezza



In realtà non è così, io ho scelto l'indonesia, 10 giorni a Bali e 7 di relax alle isole Gili che si dice siano di una bellezza assoluta. Ed agosto è il periodo climatico migliore


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> In realtà non è così, io ho scelto l'indonesia, 10 giorni a Bali e 7 di relax alle isole Gili che si dice siano di una bellezza assoluta. Ed agosto è il periodo climatico migliore



è vero la zona di Bali è frequentabile in agosto, non l'avevo controllata, però come costi credo si vada un po' su (giusto per curiosità te all'incirca quando spenderai?)..va anche detto che sono stato alle Hawaii l'estate scorsa quindi quest'anno cercavo mete meno "esotiche"..comunque ottimo consiglio il tuo, magari mi informo..non si sa mai anche se forse sarei già in ritardo per prenotare..


----------



## vannu994 (12 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è vero la zona di Bali è frequentabile in agosto, non l'avevo controllata, però come costi credo si vada un po' su (giusto per curiosità te all'incirca quando spenderai?)..va anche detto che sono stato alle Hawaii l'estate scorsa quindi quest'anno cercavo mete meno "esotiche"..comunque ottimo consiglio il tuo, magari mi informo..non si sa mai anche se forse sarei già in ritardo per prenotare..


Il Volo va a costare intorno ai 650, io mi fermo per un paio di giorni a kuala lumpur. I prezzi per stare la sono molto bassi, se ti accontenti un minimo e non cerchi il lusso, te la cavi benissimo con 50€ a notte ma anche meno (in strutture comunque ottime). Poi la vita a quanto mi hanno detto anche amici non costa niente, per farti un esempio il prezzo medio di una cena di pesce sono 8€.


----------

